# used saltwater setup questions



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I've been wanting to set up a saltwater for sum time now and found a really good deal on a tank, unfortunately the guy has drained most of the water and I'm not for sure for how long. My questions are, will the live rock and crushed coral substrate be any good? There is algae growth all over the glass that the water level is at and I would for sure have to scrub the tank down to get it looking clean again. Should I try and save the remaining water or just trash it and and start fresh? Any help or advise on what to do with the existing setup would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

scrub the crap off that you need to then completely drain it and fill it with new salt water. If the rock has been out of the water more than a day or two then most of the stuff is probably dead. But if it's been in uncirculated water, you may still have a fair amount. If the substrate has been submerged, then it should still be good also. Dont put any lighting on it for a few days to kill off the rest of the algae and be sure to check your water parameters for the next few weeks in case it starts to cycle again.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Agree- give it a shot.


----------



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

ill give it a shot, should I put it in a different tub with fresh water or go ahead and put in tthe tank and let it cycle through thanks again


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you can just put it in the tank and see what happens.. not many bad stuff come from it and can usually be controlled if you do have something...


----------

